

Android VS Windows Phone from a developer’s scope - Ifinoi
http://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/wcb9t/android_vs_windows_phone_from_a_developers_scope/

======
stack0v3erfl0w
Why link to the reddit submission ? Why not link to the blog post directly ?

